# What are these parts please???



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Have taken apart my hydr prime 20. But apart from the 2 circle sponges, I have noo idea what the rest of the stuff is!










Is this carbon? Sorry- new to externals so no idea what stuff supposed t look like!









it has been sitting for ages so going to just replace everything, that's why I opened it up to see what it is...


















And where is going to be best to get new bits? Also going to need new pipes for it.

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Now I'm going to sound very dense here but I've never used a Hydor prime filter, however it should be the same as the average Eheim externals. 

The black stuff in the media bag is definitely carbon, I'd be inclined to throw this away as it usually expires within a couple of weeks and in any case it isn't really needed for an established aquarium. The other stuff is what is known as API nitrazorb. This is a bit different however as it needs to be re-charged periodically in saltwater.

I would put the sponges in the bottom of the filter, followed by a layer of filter floss and then the ceramic media. This can then be topped off by the rest of the floss.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

i have a hydor prime kickin about

the media you have there are sponges for mechanical filtration and the rest looks like forms of chemical filtration which have to be refreshed frequently

i have discus and dont even use chemical filtration - stick to the sponges for mechanical and buy some biological media


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok most of what you said confused me! lol
What on earth is API nitrazorb and why does it need to be re-charged??

Does the carbon need replacing in the filter often then?


So I shold put 2 sponges in the bottom, then filter floss, ceramic media and more floss?

Is that filter floss on the botom right of my first pic then??
And what is ceramic media?


Is having this external filter going to be better than an internal one?
It will certainly look nicer, especially as I am hoping to get an external heater too. Less to fill my tank up with!

Are they hard to keep clean?

x


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

don't worry about the terminology too much

an external filter will defo be better than internal IMO/IME

nitrazorb is a form of chemical filtration that removes nitrate from the water - a poor substitute for regular maintenance through water changes

the ceramic rings are a form of biological media that stores friendly bacteria to improve water quality

the hydor is set up with a top inlet and outlet

i would put media in the following order therefore:


sponge
floss
ceramic rings
floss 
sponge


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Ok most of what you said confused me! lol
> What on earth is API nitrazorb and why does it need to be re-charged??
> 
> Does the carbon need replacing in the filter often then?
> ...


External filters will always be my first choice, as they have a much higher media capacity than internals and can easily cope where internals fail, especially with large or messy fish,

Ceramic media usually comes in the form of rings or pellets, it is very porous to increase surface area, making it perfect for colonization by filter bacteria.

All chemical media has to be replaced or re-charged as it will become saturated and may start to leach the substances it has absorbed back into the water. The only way to re-charge activated carbon is to heat it to a very high temperature (about 900*C), so the only option is to discard it unless you have a blast-furnace lying around. However API nitrazorb can be re-charged by leaving it in a container of saltwater for a day or two.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok like these things

RESUN CERAMIC RING FILTER MEDIA 250G

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

So do the cearmic rings need re-charged or re-placed often then?

How often should I be cleaning the filter?


In my small (2.5ft) tank I currently do a 25% water change a week, clean the gravel a bit with the cleaner, and rinse the filter sponges in the water I have taken out. 


My big tank will be around 30gal when full... How much water change should I be doing how often?

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't replace the ceramic rings or sponges, as these form the biological filtration of the aquarium. I recommend carrying out filter maintenance every 2-3 weeks. All you need to do is rinse the biological filter media in some old aquarium water, also give the pipes, inlet strainer and impeller shaft a good clean too. 

When it comes to water changes, smaller size and increased frequency is the key to good water quality. A single 25% weekly water change is much better than a 50% one every two weeks.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL...I better get cleaning my externals!!! I rinse them through with tank water about once every 3 months...too often and you risk depleting the bacteria


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, I am going to have to buy new everything for the filter anyway, as it has been sitting empty in my cupboard for a good few months, and before that it was sat in some guys shed for months, and I never did find out why he packed in his tank.. I'd hate there to be some disease or something they died of in there! Lol


I am going to be doing a fishless cycle anyway, I'm guessing for at least 4 weeks. But will be getting tests and make sure everything is great before even thinkng about adding fish..


I still need to get my stand! It's taking ages but each time I say I will get it that week, something happens like the dog needing the vet! Lol

I'm still trying to come up with ideas for the background too.. But my gran has some rock and she did the vinegar test on for me so might use them.

I am going to start up a journal once I get a move on setting it up! 

x


----------

